# Norfolk Line- looks like a bargain



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I am spitting feathers !

All my trips have been booked for this year, but just by chance I looked up Norfolk Line March24-April7 ( ie over Easter). Could not believe what I saw.
Outbound 10.oo pm £ 9.00
Inbound 10.01 pm 12.50
Fuel surcharge  9.00
_____
Total 30.00

A bargain for anyone who can take advantage.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

How did you do that? Using your dates, I get the following:

http://www.norfolkline.com/ferry/SelectFare.aspx

10.00pm out is £95
10.01pm in is £42

Fuel surcharge: £9

Total: £146

I can get it down to £97 by travelling at 2.00am although, through the Caravan Club, I can get the same for £72.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Norfolkline/com

2 people

motorhome over 2.4m high

offer code EBS per recent fliers ( did I forget that ? )

3 or 4 slots outbound @9
3 or 4 slots return @ 12.50

just tried again with same result.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Same details as yours...

I just used the EBS code and the price is now ONLY

£473!!!

Out: 10.00pm £200 In: 10.01pm £260 MH over 2.4m
Visa £4 Fuel £9

:evil:

Thursday's Child has a long way to go...
So does NorfolkLine on this deal! :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

That's unbelievable !

Maybe we should switch this thread to the computer forum ?

Is it possible that Norfolk Line have cookied my pc to show that I am a regular customer and entitled to special deals ?

I'll look again and see what comes up this morning.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just tried - but can't get a quote - page just hangs.

Whatever the price, I can't squeeze in another trip this year. Shame.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£29*

I can get it to £29 Return

£9 Out 24th March
£11 in 8th April

=£20+£9 Fuel Surcharge (£29)

HOWEVER,

That is for a car/motorhome, under 2.4m

Otherwise it comes out at £460 for a motorhome >2.4m High <6m Long. If I try and get a 9m motorhome on it retruns an error.

So if you have a VW T5 Size Campervan, fair deal. Otherwise, Tesco Deals is best.

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for that.
I erroneously thought I had put " under" instead of "over".

Even so, £400 ( or 1400% ) difference for half a metre.............

Apologies to Uncle Norm. Hope the heart has settled back to its normal rhythm.

TC


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

When i tried it late last night using that code i got the bargain price of £478 return.
It seems to me that these ferry booking systems run on random numbers perhaps i will use them to pick my lottery numbers in future.

RD


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I booked on the 18th Feb for 30th April out, 2nd June return, over 2.4m high and 6.5m long.
£106-00 but if I had used the code I would have paid £460-00.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Same but Different

I booked 3x return trips with Norfolk Line in May for "the boys"

We are off on the Harleys to Greece via Belgium, Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, BiH, Montenegro and Albania.

Anyway - original price was £59 each but with the EBS code it was £9 out and £11 back, plus £4.50 fuel tax thing each way and £1 for paying by debit card.

£30 a head return instead of £59 - I was well pleased.

I can only assume there has been a glitch in their system to get MH fares at that price though...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I managed 2xreturns seafrance for £68 thats £17 a trip for a 6.5m m/h with 10am outs and 1pm returns. 
We usually use Norfolk line but checked out seafrance this time.


----------

